# bêtise



## eclypse

Bonjour, 

Je cherche le bon mot à employer à la place de "bêtises", comme dans cette phrase, tirée d'un article comique et fortement ironique, qui est écrit (en anglais) par une femme féministe à l'ensemble des hommes machos. 

"Je te promets de toujours rire loyalement à tes xxx

J'ai cherché dans un thésaurus, mais parmis les 80 sinonymes, je ne comprends malheureusement pas la majorité des mots. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## NeoBauB

"blagues vaseuses"


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
du plus correct au plus familier :
"sornettes" 
"sottises"
"fines plaisanteries" (c'est toujours ironique)
"idioties"
"blagues bêtes"
"grosses blagues"
"grosses charges"
Bon courage

PS: C'est "synonyme"


----------



## Ploupinet

"imbécilités", "traits d'esprit" peut-être ?


----------



## eclypse

merci à tous les trois!


----------



## falcoZ

"...de tes _conneries_"

Attention, c'est relativement vulgaire, donc prudence!


----------



## eclypse

non non, il ne faut surtout pas que ce soit un mot trop familier, et surtout pas vulgaire. J'ai employé pitreries, qu'en pensez-vous? Ca marche?


----------



## LV4-26

_Pitreries_ n'est pas mal. Après, cela dépend du sens que tu veux donner. Le mot _pitrerie_ m'évoque quelque chose de plus visuel que verbal, comme des grimaces, des attitudes clownesques.

J'aurais d'autres propositions mais elles sont sans doute trop familières :
Tes blagues à deux balles (= populaire pour deux centimes - de franc).
tes blagues à bon marché

Personnellement j'aime bien le mot _andouilleries_.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,

Pas vulgaires:
- tes plaisanteries (douteuses)
- tes facéties

Au revoir


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

N'ayant jamais entendu "andouilleries", je me suis précipité sur mon Grand Larousse Universel qui.... ne connaît pas non plus ! Le mot est sûrement d'un usage courant quelque part, mais j'aimerais savoir où.                       
Bien amicalement


----------



## Goug

andouille est utilisé pour dire gentiment à quelqu'un (un enfant en général) que ce qu'il dit/fait est un peu stupide...

Adouillerie est un néologisme qui vient de ce mot...


----------



## itka

Venant d'un non-francophone, le néologisme - bien clair au demeurant  - "andouillerie" risque d'être pris pour une faute de français... c'est pourquoi je déconseillerais à eclypse de l'employer...

Ma préférence va aux "blagues vaseuses" ou au second degré aux "plaisanteries fines"...


----------



## Kimica

est-ce qu'on peut utiliser "tout le cinéma que vous fassiez"?


----------



## itka

Kimica said:


> est-ce qu'on peut utiliser "tout le cinéma que vous fassiez"?



"Tout le cinéma que vous *faites*" (pas de subjonctif ici !)

La phrase initiale était :
"Je te promets de rire toujours loyalement à tes..." Alors, non, "tout le cinéma que tu fais" ne rend pas du tout la même idée... Cela voudrait dire : toute ton agitation, tous tes discours... Ce ne serait pas forcément comique.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
Si tu tiens au cinéma, tu peux dire "Je te promets de rire toujours loyalement à ton cinéma". Ce n'est pas franchement choquant, mais ça fait quand même un peu bizarre.
Toujours prêt!


----------



## Calamitintin

...à tes idioties est ce qui me vient le plus facilement. 
...à tes idées ridicules exprime le mépris de celle qui parle.
Toutes mes autres idées ont déjà été dites !
++
Cal


----------



## Nanon

_ "Je te promets de toujours rire loyalement à tes..."_

fadaises
balivernes

Ce sont des mots peu courants, donc assez ironiques, je pense.


----------



## Agnès E.

Si c'est ironique, pourquoi ne pas employer *trait d'esprit* (c'est-à-dire plaisanterie intelligente et fine -- ici, bien entendu, on veut dire le contraire) ?


----------



## LV4-26

Dans le même genre, j'aime bien le mot _saillies_ (souvent employé ironiquement).


----------

